
Ask HN: Do you remember the name of this game? - smarri
About 20 years or so ago, there was a game on Mac, which I&#x27;d love to find. It was based on the &#x27;Aliens&#x27; movie. It was turn based, and the objective was to get the Marines from one end of the map to the other, without having the Aliens wiping out the squad. The view was similar to Minesweeper, and some of the map was darkened out until your reached that square. At the end of each game you would hear the infamous &quot;It&#x27;s game over man, game over!&quot;
======
gregmorton
Space Crusade ?

